
The Curse of Xanadu (1995) - adgasf
https://www.wired.com/1995/06/xanadu/
======
enkiv2
I recommend folks who read this also read Ted's responses to it. (He considers
it a hatchet-job, & while I'm less convinced than he is about the intent of
the author, it has drastically warped the public understanding of Xanadu
because of mistakes & misleading phrasing, simply by virtue of being more
widely read than any of Xanadu's own documents.)

